# I'm tired of ice bike picture show!



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm tired of ice..so how about some bike pics to maybe warm it up a bit?


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 2, 2011)

Cabin fever was setting in on me two weeks ago, and now this big storm hit..... Ugggghhhh.
 So, I can follow along w/ the theme.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 2, 2011)

Heres a bike not meant for tight alleyways but ideal for battle


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2011)

That bike would go great with a Boss Hogg's Caddy. LOL!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

I finished this right before the cold weather hit. Good thing too, since it was a bit of an outdoor project.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spring cant come fast enough!!!*

No snow in Vancouver BC but it is wet and cold. Giving me a chance to catch up on projects but I cant wait for riding season!


----------



## OldRider (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful bikes Cruiser! Where do you find these vintage ballooners??Here in Manitoba I've been into bikes for over 20 years and have only come across one ballooner in all that time. You're a lucky man


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 3, 2011)

love the red one with the weird fork. what is it?


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 3, 2011)

Hang in there, guys! Summer is coming!


----------



## OldRider (Feb 3, 2011)

Mark, that is a late 30s CCM Flyte, its about as rare as your Elgin Bluebirds. The frame style and price were ahead of its time and the Flyte only lasted two years I think. The chainring on this one is different then the few others I've seen, with CCM stamped out in the ring.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks, The ballooners come from across the line. I've been going down to the swaps in Washington state at the Kent armory and the Iron ranch for over 5 years, plus we have a good one up here in Van BC as well. We didnt get many American bikes up here as you know "Old Rider" but Ive found a couple. The red one is a 1937 CCM Flyte  http://www.ccmflyte.com/ Pretty rare bike Ive heard it was designed by the same guy that designed for Colson. And it just so happened that I just got another Flyte as a barn find! Ill post photos soon.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Neil....
Another Flyte???!!!  Way to go Wheelman.  What sort of shape is it in?
Are you riding next Sunday on the Tweed Ride?  We're thinking of blowing off Whistler to attend.
Cheers, Jamie.


----------



## JAT (Feb 3, 2011)

*A Couple Of Bikes*

DL-1 Conversion to single speed coaster.
1952 DL-1 Restoration w/DynaHub


----------



## ballooney (Feb 3, 2011)

*no ice hear...*

My rider..'46 Autocycle..and my 5 year old's DX on a nice fall day.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 3, 2011)

mine is a 52 raleigh superbe it has rear dyno,(rustfree) battery tube /light setup locking fork 3spd with neutral brooks saddle. its all original. I love riding that bike


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 3, 2011)

what's wrong with the weather?i was just down at the beach today and it was fine

 sanfran in the background and second is the beach by my house


----------



## vincev (Feb 4, 2011)

Hurry spring!!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 4, 2011)

I've never been so eager to see grass


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey OldRider The front fork on that Flyte is a true work of art. I've never seen that one before.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 5, 2011)

Ballooney...cool photos and bikes...that's awesome that you have a cool ballooner fixed up for junior!


----------



## OldRider (Feb 5, 2011)

Re Cyclist....I have never been fortunate enough to see one of those CCM Flytes in person, they are to us what the Elgin Bluebird is to you, the Holy Grail of Canadian bikes, it was designed by Schreckengost, the same person that designed the Mercury Worlds Fair bike. From what I can see that front fork must have had all kinds of issues with bending, one northern pothole would have done a real number on it.


----------



## twomorestrokes (Feb 5, 2011)

*Here's a few of my Schwinns...*


----------



## chitown (Feb 5, 2011)

Silver Kings hibernating for the winter.

View attachment 17136


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 5, 2011)

how about my ride today?70 degrees and beautiful(sorry midwest folks)this is san fran bay in the background.sf skyline in first pic.


----------



## MartyW (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is  a warm shot.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Feb 6, 2011)

*CCM flyte barn find*

OK I must be the luckiest guy around! I just got a barn find 1937 CCM Flyte frame and fork only and the same guy gave me  same year CCM motobike with all the correct doner parts. Ive only ever seen 3 of these bikes and now I have 2 of them , how lucky am I?. They are suppost to come with the troxel toolbox saddle so with my silver king too now I need 3. Maybe my luck can continue and one of you guys might have a saddle that you would like to part with? (or 3) I think Im going to buy a lotto ticket today


----------



## kingsilver (Feb 6, 2011)

how does the rear suspension work on that bike? or is it regid? the design almost looks like a  silver king flo-cycle, except for the forks.


----------



## chitown (Feb 6, 2011)

cruiserbikekid said:


> how lucky am I?




Pretty lucky indeed. Very cool bikes. Good luck with the toolbox saddle.

You'll also need the CCM sprocket for your Flyte. Like the one on this beauty:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Antique-20...465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c102614e9


----------



## OldRider (Feb 6, 2011)

Chi......I darn near fell over when I saw that ebay offer! I sold two of those same era vintage CCM's last summer, A ladies Rambler which I got 40 dollars for and a mens unbadged CCM for 70 dollars. Either this dude is overcharging or I'm a dumb schmuck for letting them go at that price.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Feb 7, 2011)

*CCM's are cool.*

WOW yes that is waaaaaaay over priced, I would say its worth closer to $400 and not as old as he says. More likely 40's-50's. Oh and Chitown, I have the CCM ring on a set of the Triplex deluxe 3 piece cranks that would be correct, but the one on my doner bike predates it, Ive heard it called the jelly bean ring. I have a 1933 CCM roadster that was my great uncle's with one as well. And If you have never seen a Canadian ballooner here's a couple CCM made for a short time.


----------



## MERK (Feb 7, 2011)

Couldn`t get close to 400.00 around here. I wish I could though...I`ve got 3 similar sitting in the garage!   You keeping both Flytes?  If not...please let me know!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Feb 7, 2011)

I think ill keep them for now, Im looking forward to the project, but I dont know where you are but You should try to post those CCMs on the Vancouver BC craigslist you might be suprised.
Love the double bar motobikes, in fact send me some pics.


----------



## MERK (Feb 8, 2011)

I`m in London, Ontario, so the shipping would be a bit of an issue.  A couple of the Motorbikes are buried in the garage until spring, but I`ll try to get a photo of the other one. Two are Humphreys, one is a Cleveland. I love the Motorbikes too...you`ve got good taste in bikes!  If you do decide to sell the Flyte, please let me know. Cheers!


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's a warm looking picture I took yesterday of my beachcruiser/klunker in my backyard on the Jersey Shore. No snow down there so you can finally see some grass. One hour north where I live is still covered in snow.


----------

